# Antibiotics and IVF Drugs



## Katielou (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi there, I'm currently down regging and have come down with a cold which has turned into a chest infection. This is devastating to me because I also have Cystic Fibrosis and need my chest to be in good shape for the EC and any possible pregnancy. My CF consultant would like to give me IV antibiotics - Ceftazadine and Tobramycin at a lower dose than usual. I have spoken to my IVF consultant who said he was happy for the CF doc to give me whatever he thought best and he wasn't concerned with whether they are suitable in pregnancy, rather he felt it more important that my chest is ok for the anaesthetic. I will be having a two week course and at least a week of this will be during the stimming process.


What I didn't ask was if antibiotics might somehow damage my eggs when I start stimming in a week and a half. Do you happen to know if the use of antibiotics during IVF can be detrimental to my eggs? I'm so worried about this but my IVF consultant didn't seem concerned about this at all. 


Thank you for your help.


----------

